# Feeling A Bit Lonely Here =)



## SarahMagicMakeUp (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey there ! How are you all? 

I am a makeup nerd and I just joined this community, which looks pretty cool and interesting! I would love to connect with you guys and share a passion : makeup, cosmetics, beauty, face painting and all that beautiful stuff =) 

My name is Sarah, I live in France, I have a makeup website and a makeup tutorial youtube channel and I love love love talking about makeup, watching videos, pictures and well, painting my face =D

See you around
Sarah


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Pippilotta (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Sarah

You've come to the right place!


----------

